# I have a 4x8 generic folding table for my computer stuff.



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

It's getting pretty ragged. I am thinking about putting a piece of fake granite or something close. Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd say whatever you go with, use real, not fake. The trouble with fake is it looks ... well, fake!

Use cabinet grade plywood (oak, baltic birch, cherry, whatever you like).

Paul


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

John in Tennessee said:


> It's getting pretty ragged. I am thinking about putting a piece of fake granite or something close. Anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance



What comes to mind is that a 4x8 folding table may not be substantially strong enough to support a real granite top. It may become top heavy or wobbly. That's a pretty large folding table. If it's up against the wall (lengthwise), you may not be able to reach the far side. 

Stone, faux stone, or solid surface (like Corian) type materials are expensive and usually hard to come by in widths larger than 36". You might consider what type of surface you want, like a slick surface or some decorative surface like hardwood plywood. If you could get by with a smaller size, like 30" - 36" x 80", there are a number of hollow and solid core doors with decorative hardwood faces. You could just remove the old top and replace it.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Well being brain dead and describing the table it's not a folding table as such but the legs fold up. Think I'll wander around Walker Lumber tomorrow.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I was thinking about putting it on top of the table. I'm 6'3 and have a bit of height to spare ...
Thanks


----------

